# Stupid stoked :)



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Got a skateboard PFS coming from @JoeyDude, my first kill with a PFS was a field mouse using .40 lead. I hope to get some vermin with marbles using the rig Joey sends me. The hen house always has a few unwelcome visitors that could use a smashing.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Really shouldnt be in the hunting thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry I thought it was okay, I was going to post my first shots in this thread on a permission when it arrived. Where should I have posted it if it contained kills?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks for posting this. Your enthusiasm and excitement is coming through loud and clear. When you are on a roll, don't let the critics and naysayers hold you back.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh ya buddy! Glad you are excited .. I think it will be perfect to dispatch the unwanted ones!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah thats cool.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks for the support guys! Just put a hurting on a large mouse in the quail sheds, .38 steel from the paintbrush PFS running double tourneys @ 6" ABL. Turned his ambitions if a free meal into a fine pink mist.  Took him from about 15 ft. lol. No pics because I'm at work; might get one in the grain sheds we'll see.

Good morning All!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Thanks for the support guys! Just put a hurting on a large mouse in the quail sheds, .38 steel from the paintbrush PFS running double tourneys @ 6" ABL. Turned his ambitions if a free meal into a fine pink mist.  Took him from about 15 ft. lol. No pics because I'm at work; might get one in the grain sheds we'll see.
> 
> Good morning All!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Nice!! Good explanation... his ambitions into a pink mist haha .. good shooting

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I use my Slingshots as well! Nice shootn buddy!!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually saw a broken board today on the side of the road. Would have grabbed it but my daughter was horrified at the thought... Things you don't do for the kids.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Actually saw a broken board today on the side of the road. Would have grabbed it but my daughter was horrified at the thought... Things you don't do for the kids.


Just show them what awesome thing can be made from the things others just toss away! B)

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

A .40 cal lead ball should do a pretty good job on a field mouse. If you can find what's left of the mouse.

This thread is fine.

winnie


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Winnie said:


> A .40 cal lead ball should do a pretty good job on a field mouse. If you can find what's left of the mouse.
> This thread is fine.
> winnie


Thank you sir! & for the record a .40 lead does such a number my barncats look at them funny. Same with House Sparrows, they literally implode. I was told on 'another' slingshot forum that posting pictures of that nature was 'tasteless & unsportsmanlike'. So since I've refrained from the posting the more 'gory' shots.

Unfortunately that's the nature of shooting things with what amounts to a hand cannon..

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Also, Joey has been a pleasure to deal with. There's been a couple screw ups on my end and he's been more than understanding! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Winnie said:


> A .40 cal lead ball should do a pretty good job on a field mouse. If you can find what's left of the mouse.
> 
> This thread is fine.
> 
> winnie


LOL


----------

